# The Livingston Silent Standpipe???



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone tried this design?

http://silentstandpipes.com/


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Not that I have found out about. Most people have their favorite and are past experimenting to see if something out there is better than what they have gotten used to. And this may not be it anyway.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks unnecessarily complex to me. More expensive to make as well. Just my two cents.

I do like the idea of using a coupling that slides over a slot to adjust air flow though. Gives me ideas. =D> 
I've found the hole in the cap on a durso occasionally needs to be tweaked because a biofilm builds or 
for whatever reason. I'm thinking of drilling a hole through the side of the cap and then through the PVC 
pipe. Turn the cap to adjust the hole size and air flow.

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

prov, you might want to check out the hofer gurgle buster. I think it does what you are looking for and its pretty easy and cheap to make. *** never used it but have come across it a few times.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Always amazes me what interesting ideas people can come up with. I'm not that creative. The Hofer 
seems to be designed to deal with noise, which is not an issue for me, but still incorporates some 
interesting ideas regarding air flow adjustment.

I've decided to go with external Durso's, so don't think I could use the Hofer as is, but may take some of 
the design ideas into consideration.

Thanks for that too. :thumb:


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

If you like that then I think you'll love this...

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... genumber=1

When you have 3 days with nothing to do you can read through the whole thing. Very interesting and very educational.

That particular website has a lot of really intelligent designs in their forums that I have come across.


----------



## tcomfort (Aug 10, 2007)

toffee said:


> Anyone tried this design?


I have recently built one, and at first it worked beautifully. Literally no air would go down the drain to the sump, even with a lot of safety factor in sizing the drain line, and it was _quiet_. The theory behind it seems to be excellent. All the other silencing methods that I've seen still allow air.

The problem (and it's a biggie) is that the sliding valve would get stuck every once in a while. I had it get stuck closed and open at different times. I gave up on it at that point, since I couldn't figure out how to get a moving part 100% reliable in the long term.

-Tim


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> When you have 3 days with nothing to do you can read through the whole thing. Very interesting and very educational.


You're right, very interesting thread. Too bad the pics aren't still there.


----------

